# Threaded stopper with hole down the middle



## Kathryn (Oct 13, 2018)

Another new purchase. This threaded stopper has a hole down the middle of it. I can't find any information on it. Can anyone assist, please?


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Oct 13, 2018)

-
Hi Kathryn,

I believe your stopper will be from a 'banjo' type feeding bottle where a glass tube passes through the stopper into the bottle.

-



-

​


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you! I thought it might have been some type of pouring spout that fitted into the stopper.

Found some interesting information on the feeding bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 13, 2018)

I see the glass stopper on the Alexandra.  There must be significant variants because I have here an unthreaded ceramic top:


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Harry,
I looked up the feeding bottles, and there are quite a variety. Some very interesting shapes.
Thanks for sharing your stopper.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 15, 2018)

How come the pics no longer come on when touch?


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi Ken,
Not sure what the problem is with the pics. They seem fine to me.
I'll insert the images again in this message.


----------

